# Granada and Cordoba - ok in February?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm heading south shortly, and Granada (and the Ahambra) is a place I have wanted to see for a long time. Has anybody been there in February recently? Any site recommendations, is anything open this time of year? I know it can get cold in the winter, with the Sierra Nevada nearby, any specific precautions needed? 

Also would like to head for Cordoba, we did the Mesquita about 20 years ago on a drive through on our way to the Algarve (pre-motorhome days!), I was blown away by the place, and would like to spend longer there. Similar questions to Granada - sites / weather in February etc?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There is a campsite open at Granada open all year and I think you can get a bus outside into town. I have not stayed there but friends have and say it is okay.

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When we went to Granada we stayed at the campsite a little way out of town at Suspiro de Moro (the last glimpse that the then reiging Moor had of the Alhambra when he was ejected by the Catholic King).

In Cordoba I would recommend Camping Municipal Brilliante - http://alanrogers.com/campsites/camping-municipal-el-brillante-ES90800

If they are serving Rabo de Toro definitely try it! 

PS. A little note of interest

Puerto del Suspiro del Moro
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Coordinates: 37.0705°N 3.6511°W Puerto del Suspiro del Moro or Pass of the Moor's Sigh is a mountain pass in the Spanish Sierra Nevada.
Muhammad XII, the last Moorish sultan of Granada, and his court are said to have crossed this Alpujarras pass at 860 m in height, after being ejected from Granada by the Catholic Monarchs in 1492. It is named so to describe the moment when he loudly sighed while looking back and longing for his Granada palaces, and in particular the Alhambra, an act which moved his mother to whip him with the famous "Now you weep like a woman over what you could not defend as a man."
External links[edit]


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is OK but expensive with small pitches. I paid I think 32 euros 2 years ago. You can wild camp on the car park at the Alhambra but it is pay by meter and not a lot cheaper.

One thing there is enormous demand for entry to the Alhambra and they let in limited numbers. You will either need to buy tickets in advance on the web or be in the queue when the ticket office opens at 8am. People were queuing from 7:15 when we went there in Feb. they save about 300 tickets on a first come first sreved basis. Well worth it though.

Cordoba not much cheaper although you can into the Cathederal (the big attraction) free if you go early as it is open for mass.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just to clarify, I was talking of the site in town

Dick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Cordoba not much cheaper although you can into the Cathederal (the big attraction) free if you go early as it is open for mass.
> 
> Dick


But the bus drivers are great. I was chatting to the driver in Spanish and asked him for directions from the bus stop to the Cathedral, don't worry, he said, and went off his normal route and dropped me outside.   

Mike


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Used La Reina Isobel some while back but from the website still looks as though it's in business - got our 32 foot RV and towed car in there (just) - convenient buses right outside - Granada about 2 miles to centre. Good site, nice facilities.

Camping Reina Isobel


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys will be doing some more research this weekend. Any more assistance will be appreciated......


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't know about camp sites, but the Alhambra in Granada is amazing, and the Mesquite in Cordoba even better!

Both well worth seeing, but Granada in February can be challenging roadwise. make sure you get good weather reports.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We stayed at Beas de Granada, Alto de Vinuelas, a small site, good facilities, good restaurant, bus right on doorstep will take you within 15mins walk of Alhambra It takes about half an hour and costs under €2. Granada is in the valley so may get better weather than Sierra Nevada. Las Lomas in Guejar Sierra is also good, more pitches, vg restaurant and facilities and bus passes the site too. Guejar is bigger than Beas with more shops etc, but more in the mountains.

See my blog on here.Spanish Trip

Didn't get to Cordoba, (next time). I've read El Brillante is right in the centre but costs nearly €30 and gets mixed reviews. Very convenient for the city centre though and I believe parking is difficult.

Re weather, check El Tiempo. Also traffic cameras here: http://carreteras.webcindario.com/ but you need to know which roads to look at.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We went to Granada last Oct - but on cheap flight & B&B so cant help on campsites BUT the advice about pre-booking for the Alhambra is spot on - unless you want to queue for ages its much better to book tickets in advance. - be sure find time to wander round the old district of Albayzin in Granada-narrow pedestrian alleyways where your spoilt for choice of cafe's & restaurants which comes to life in the evenings.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We walked up to the Alhambra in December 13 and it was quiet. Few cars in the car park, no queues, and tickets available on the spot, although we didn't go in but walked down to the river and back to the plaza, then on to the Cathedral, next to which is a good market.

Everybody says book in advance though, so maybe it was just a very quiet day. You can book online and I believe some campsites will help you get tickets.

Campsites mentioned are all open throughout the year. Las Lomas is suitable for bigger vans.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again everybody. I should have internet connection somewhere down that way, and can book on line for the Alhambra once I fix a day. I've even got my little printer so I can print on line tickets etc!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We stayed on a site right in Granada a few years back, (2007), Camping Sierra Nevada, so I'm not sure if it is still there. 150 mtrs from the bus & train station. Nice pitches and good facilities. Plus it was not too noisy considering where it was.

Cordoba was fantastic! We stayed on the campsite there, can't remember the name though, sorry!

In Cordoba we joined an organised tour round the Mezquita, which consisted of Americans off a cruise ship in Gib. As we walked around the "Jewish Quarter" I overheard one of the Americans exclaim to her friend, how close the Spanish language was to Mexican, and that if the Mexicans came over to Spain on holiday they would "get along just fine!" She just didn't believe me when I explained it was the Mexicans that spoke Spanish because they had conquored Mexico!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We visited Alhambra in Feb 2009: 25degC! (Snow on the Sierras). It was a Saturday and booked tickets were a "must".

Everything, including the entertainment across the river, was fascinating, although the Court of the Lions was under repair. The only downside was the stray cats, which we were told are fed by the tourists during the summer but poisoned over winter to reduce their numbers.

Cordoba is lovely and well worth a walk around the city. Tickets for the Mesquite are much easier (and cheaper!) to obtain - a small queue outside the building (Sat again!).

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

just as a matter of interest for those folks who don't know, it's possible to book and print off tickets for Alhambra and Sagrada Familia, along with others, at branches of La Caixa bank with ATMs showing the ServiaCaixa sign. Have done this a couple of times now and no problems as there is a English menu.

cheers
Clyde


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Last year we visited Cordoba in February, the weather was lovely and warm.

As far as stop overs are concerned it depends on what you want. We stayed the night on the big rough car park near Carrefour. There were a couple of other vans there as well. 
We felt quite safe there, the police passed by a few times during the evening, one time I was outside fitting the thermal screen, they just glanced at the reg. gave me a nod and drove off. 
According to another overnighter they passed by at least a couple of time during the night presumably to check all was well and I also saw them pass by before we left in the morning.

During the day, if you're lucky, you can park on the road along by the river but it fills up very early. We parked on one of the big parking areas near what I think was a sports stadium, plenty of space and just a short walk to the Citadel.

Well worth a visit


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Camping Reina Isobel on the outskirts of Granada nice site ,There is a Bus stop out side campsite and the staff are very helpful and will tell you how to get mini but up to the Alhambra .
Don't go to the Alhambra on a SUNDAY there is enormous demand for entry to the Alhambra Go in the week .Also book a ticket before


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*granada and cordaba*

hi,

scattycat is right about the big car park at the carrefour,we found it by chance,we were looking for the campsite,...dirty word.....,and it was so late we just decides to pull on and chance it. we pulled inbetween 2 artic,s parked up and it was lovely and quiet, but be careful when you go back into the town,we got on the side of the river in the old town,and the streets dont half get narrow,we saw a rubbish wagon,and tucked in behind it, if that could get through so could we, we must have blocked the streets for an hour,following it,we ended up parking in the day just over the old bridge,and going back to the carrefour at night,spent 3 days there,beautiful city,a must is to sit in the big square in the evening,,watching all the city paradeing. i,d forgotten what a fantastic city it is.

mags


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody; notes made of all the suggestions. I will report back......


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

as promised, I'm reporting back - on Granada at least! Been here at Reina Isabel since sunday. I had yesterday in the town and today at the Alhambra - see the blog link below. Weather hasn't been too good, cold and cloudy, with some drizzle and proper rain this afternoon as I was leaving the Alhambra. 

You definitely need more than one day here - a super place - even in cold & damp February. Must try it with some sunshine next time!


----------

